# Visiting Bald Eagle to the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

About 11:30 this morning I noticed a very distinctive shape at the top of a low scrub tree in the BLM land 100 yards south of the layout. The magnificent bald eagle was scoping out the carcass of a dead Javelina. As I tried to get a bit closer for a better shot, he would have none of that....... 

What a majestic creature!!!!!!










Hasta La Vista, baby... 










Adios Amigo............. Gear up and gone....










Better hunting another day...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't get any better than that! Chuck


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pic's Stan.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellant catch Stan...just awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Luv it.... 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pics, Stan thanks for sharing. They have came back to new england also. 
Dick


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Aren't they a majestic creature?. Beautiful picture Stan. 

Dale


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice series, what did you shoot with?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff. Handheld Nikon D3100 55-200 at full 200. Iso 800 Cropped pretty tight. Shutter speed 3200, aperture in auto.
Film size raw 14 meg. Jpgs 6 meg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great siting Stan! And nice pics!
Make sure he doesn't haul off with any G locos ;-)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

They are magnificent birds; close up, they are awesome. I had the honor of participating in a program to reintroduce nesting pairs here in Vermont, handling chicks (6#s!) feeding them and observing their growth to fledging. Two years ago, one of their offspring was visiting to take fish from our pond. Wonderful experience. 

Larry


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

`Stan that last shot is a "once in a life time" just above the tree line, perfect blue sky. Nice job with exposure on a sunny day.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 21 Jan 2014 06:01 PM 
`Stan that last shot is a "once in a life time" just above the tree line, perfect blue sky. Nice job with exposure on a sunny day. 
Yerrite, Jeff.... It's the one I ,too like very much.... AS he flew away, he was turned just enough "away from the sun" to get some great highlights in the white feathers and provide detail in the shadows without over contrast.... 

Thanks..........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is it called "bald"? not whited headed or something??


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Amazing timing Stan, thanks for those pics!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty; 

From the fifth item under the word "bald" in Webster's Unabridged Dictionary: "Zoo(logy) having white on the head" So it is a zoological term for an animal with a white head or a mostly white head. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Stan 
Again, very nice photos, my birding photo club folks would like those. Reminds me I need to head up to Conowingo Dam on the Susquehana River, a huge eagle winter nesting and feeding area. But the birds are far away you really need some heavy glass to get to them 

Enjoy 

Jerry


----------



## mentonvista (Jan 18, 2014)

Superbo !


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great pictures, Stan, but sitting in a bush looking over a dead pig is so 20th century. Bald eagles in our back yard have their own web page: http://www.hancockwildlife.org/forum/viewtopic.php?showtopic=526500 

and of course, you know that California eagles would be on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/LakeCasitasEaglesOjai


----------

